# J & L Orchids is For Sale



## RNCollins (Jul 25, 2014)

J & L Orchids is for sale. 

They give more information on their website...

http://www.jlorchids.com


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, heard this before. Maybe the Cribbs or Elle will buy it!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2014)

Eric if you sold half of your collection you could probably afford it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Eric if you sold half of your collection you could probably afford it!



I wish!! I'm hoping they have some kind of big sale so I can get a few specimen plants. Most of the stuff they specialize in, Masdies. Pleuros, Dracs, etc grows too cool for where I live and I can't afford to retire to Connecticut yet, actually, where they are..never!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 26, 2014)

Thought they just had their summer sale, they mentioned maybe their last


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2014)

No. I mean BIG! sale.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 26, 2014)

Eric, no need to move to CT. You buy it and start the business in your NY apartment. They are not selling their property or the greenhouses. They are selling their business name/reputation and their plant inventory.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 26, 2014)

Tom-DE said:


> Eric, no need to move to CT. You buy it and start the business in your NY apartment. They are not selling their property or the greenhouses. They are selling their business name/reputation and their plant inventory.



Yeah Eric! You can fit 3000 sqft worth of plants into your apt....you have the experience.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't been there since the mid 80s. They had a glorious specimen Miltonia spectabilis at the time.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I'm hoping they have some kind of big sale so I can get a few specimen plants.



This is for Eric... 


Customer Appreciation Orchid Sale

To thank you as a mail order customer, J&L Orchids is offering a 20% discount on all orders received in response to this exclusive offering. Orders must be received between now and October 26, 2014. You may order as often as you like during this time period and receive the discount on every order. We are constantly adding plants to the website but at the same time some stock is limited as plants are also being removed.

You may place your order using our shopping cart.
** Please mention this offering under Special Instructions so we can ensure you receive the discount. **
The shopping cart total will not show the 20% discount, but we will subtract this amount when we charge your card. You may also order by phone, fax, mail or email, indicating that you wish to take advantage of our customer appreciation discount. This sale is for mail order only.

If you need a simple list of our stock without descriptions, please contact us. Otherwise you can view everything in detail at www.jlorchids.com

Thank you for your business, and we hope to hear from you soon.

This is for mail order only. Discount does not apply to our ELITE list and may not be combined with any other discount offer or specials.


J&L Orchids, 20 Sherwood Road. Easton CT 06612 
Tel: (203) 261-3772 Fax: (203) 261-8730,
e-mail [email protected] www.jlorchids.com


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi does anyone ever know what happened? Did someone take over or are they still running it? I saw they were guest speakers at Piping Rocks last June. Updates?? I remember taking the ferry over with my car back around '92 from where I grew up around Setauket.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2017)

They are still running the business, the sale fell through.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Feb 9, 2017)

Cool (I think- I hope they are well) I will have to pay them a visit, maybe in April when I go back towards LI.


----------



## goods (Feb 10, 2017)

Didn't most of their "special stuff" sell overseas though?


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Feb 10, 2017)

They have recently restocked and have about 180 varieties available. Not sure of the previous amount.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2017)

Found out yesterday that the business has been sold. Met one of the new owners, a family from Argentina, so hopefully the business will continue well.


----------



## Maryanne (Feb 14, 2017)

J&L is supposed to be a vendor at our Amherst Orchid Society upcoming show.
I'm plugging it here-
Feb 25 & 26, 2017 Saturday 9 to 5, Sunday 10 to 4
Location: Smith Vocational School, Route 9, (Locust St.) Northampton, MA
amherstorchidsociety.org


----------

